
Augmented Hand Series – Interactive Art by Golan Levin and Collaborators - mxfh
http://www.flong.com/projects/augmented-hand-series/
======
mxfh
via
[http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/118136157276/augm...](http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/118136157276/augmented-
hand-v2-0-continuation-of-interactive) (GIFs included)

